# Fuel Filter Replacement Interval



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Folks,

Dropped my car off for it's 5th scheduled service today and I asked the SA and shop tech to verify if my fuel filter had ever been changed. I told them I had never seen it listed on a service report. They checked my service record and said there was no record of it, so I have gone 63k miles on original fuel filter it would seem.:yikes:

I asked what was the interval and they said it used to be every 2nd service but that had changed weren't sure. It appears the computer system after reading the key advises them what needs to be done.

I told them that everytime they read my key they get different results than what my OBC is telling me. They agreed and did a "forced" update to my key in the car and then read it and voila, it read correctly.

Bottomline is trust but verify. Thse guys don't seem to always have the right answer.

Imagine they have never changed my fuel filter in 63k miles!:tsk:


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. My dealer has been a bit flaky too. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Flyingman said:


> I asked what was the interval and they said it used to be every 2nd service but that had changed weren't sure.


Last I heard it is now every third oil change.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Well,

They must have a lot of faith in the cleanliness of the diesel fuel being dispensed now days. Based on my experience so far this appears to be true, but I buy 90% of my fuel in one of two (2) known locations.

I'm not filling up in just any old place.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Flyingman said:


> Well,
> 
> They must have a lot of faith in the cleanliness of the diesel fuel being dispensed now days. Based on my experience so far this appears to be true, but I buy 90% of my fuel in one of two (2) known locations.
> 
> I'm not filling up in just any old place.


That's sound advice for a lot of things in life. :angel:


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

Every 2nd oil service. I went back to verify they have done it.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

On X5 35d, every 3rd service


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

I have only had my X5 for about 10 months now but I have had a diesel pickup since 2007. Ford recommends a water separator drain monthly and fuel filter change every 22,000 miles(I think...). I have always done the filter changes myself and have never seen anything on the filter or in the canister to speak of. I was also amazed when we got our X5 that there is seemingly no priority on this maintenance item.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, surprisingly my car was ready about 3 hours after I dropped it off. That's a first!They had given me a loaner so I picked it up the next day.

Oil change, oil filter, fuel filter, plus DEF refill. Plus a car wash. Doesn't look like they did anything else.

I'll have to check my brakes and brake fluid to see when they might be due, but to be honest, there doesn't seem to be all that much one has to do to these cars during first 100k miles, assuming you don't have issues with other crap. Guess that is the way it should be.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Dropped mine off this morning for second oil change. The service manual specifically states every second oil change, but they're not doing it cuz it's not showing up on their system.


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

> Dropped mine off this morning for second oil change. The service manual specifically states every second oil change, but they're not doing it cuz it's not showing up on their system.


I have 49K on my 2011 335d and ran into the same problem...........


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

"Ask and you shall receive"


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

OK, so had a little discussion with the service manager. Apparently it is due at every other oil change, but there is fine print to that. If the oil is changed based on age not miles (known as low mileage oil change) then it supposedly does not register as an oil change when it comes to the filter. 

I bought the X5 when it was 9 months old with 10,900 miles on it (former BMW exec car). The selling dealer did the oil service before putting it on the lot and supposedly that was a low mileage oil change. Today was the full mileage oil change at 22k miles so that counts as my first hit towards the filter. I argued that the low mileage oil change at 10,900 miles was a bad argument since the second one triggered at roughly the same mile interval. Deaf ears.

Not happy about it but will get over it.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I think I figured out why the discrepancy. Somehow my car was delivered with a 2011 model year service booklet printed 2/10. It specifies filter changes at every second oil service.

I went online and pulled the service book for the 2012 model year and that version printed on 12/11 specifies filter changes every third oil service. Since I have a 2012 and this was the second oil service, that is why the filter did not get changed. 

Either way, it works out to around 30k miles of you figure 15k oil change interval for old schedule vs 11k for most current. Now, why could none of the people I talked to at the dealer and BWM NA yesterday not tell me the fuel filter service interval had been updated instead of making all kinds of stuff up? Would have saved a lot of aggravation.


----------



## johntube (Sep 28, 2010)

Guess I'll need to talk with another SA......

I have 49K and had my 3rd service ~4K ago. A few weeks ago, I called and asked a SA why the fuel filter (and air filter) were never changed during my last three visits. I was told to bring the car in and they'll look at it.

On the day of the appointment, they read the key, and I was informed that the "key" did not communicate that the fuel filter (and air filter) needed replacement.

I didn't feel like arguing, so I left with my car and headed to work.

Perhaps I need to call again?.........


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never trusted what they read on the key. It always seems to be off.

To be honest if your fuel and air are really clean where you drive, most likely your filters are still good. If your fuel filter was plugged up you'd have other issues.

Doesn't inspire a lot of confidence though.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

What change interval are you guys planning to do after the free maintenance period is over? Once every 30,000 miles?


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

finnbmw said:


> What change interval are you guys planning to do after the free maintenance period is over? Once every 30,000 miles?


I use the "Vehicle Check" as my reference: that's the icon with the car on the lift. When that comes on I change air filter, fuel filter and cabin filter... You can get all of them on Amazon for a fraction of the dealer's cost so I splurge. That indicator tends to come on more or less every other oil change...


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

The concern here is water in diesel in terms of how often. I recall somebody here telling me (perhaps Snipe) that his Ford truck hcame with a removable/emptiable water collector adjacent to fuel filter. We are not so fortunate. I got the same BS story about every 3rd oil change too. When i showed up for 3rd change as OBC was asking for it, the miles were low and only got the change of oil. I had to drive 3000 more miles to hit 30,000 before they would do the fuel filter. 

If i don't get a water separator put on, i'm contemplating a DIY once a year. OEM Filter is about $33 online.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> Folks,
> Bottomline is trust but verify. Thse guys don't seem to always have the right answer.


Because BMW has engineered judgment out of the process - most likely at the behest of their finance and risk management departments.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

The recommended change interval for VW TDIs is 20, 000 miles. I once took a saw and opened up one after 20,000 miles. I found that the top 1/2 of the filter material was pristine white clean. So after that, I changed the fuel filter every 40,000 miles, which worked out just fine.

There is no harm in extending a fuel filter's life. If you go too long, you notice a gradual reduction in power, especially going up hills. It is not like you can be left stranded or anything, as fuel flow is gradually reduced over a few thousand miles.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

This is what mine looked like after 90,000 miles. Maybe the lack of crud is due to using a station that receives two 8,000 gallon truckloads of product per day.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

totitan said:


> This is what mine looked like after 90,000 miles. Maybe the lack of crud is due to using a station that receives two 8,000 gallon truckloads of product per day.


Lack of crud? LOL!!!

Whether the fuel moves slow or fast is totally decoupled from its cleanliness. Think about it.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Aufgeblassen said:


> Lack of crud? LOL!!!
> 
> Whether the fuel moves slow or fast is totally decoupled from its cleanliness. Think about it.


You're right how fast it moves makes no difference. How long it has been sitting around in a underground storage tank definitely does make a difference.........lol


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

totitan said:


> You're right how fast it moves makes no difference. How long it has been sitting around in a underground storage tank definitely does make a difference.........lol


And exactly HOW???

So every night some little gremlin sneaks some dirt into the station's tank? So the longer the fuel sits there, the dirtier it gets?  I THINK NOT.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Aufgeblassen said:


> And exactly HOW???
> 
> So every night some little gremlin sneaks some dirt into the station's tank? So the longer the fuel sits there, the dirtier it gets?  I THINK NOT.


Blassen,

It is all about turnover and dilution. Diesel fuel comes in a tanker truck and all of the sediments, etc... will get dispersed in transit and during filling of the underground tank. Sediment already in the underground tank will get stirred up and all of this will slowly but eventually settle back down to the low point, probably close to where the pumps suck from.

The higher the turn over the less time these sediment have to settle. So the "dirt" gets dispersed and everyone gets a little, but not enough to be problematic.

Now take that station where the fuel has been sitting for a while, last fill was 3 months ago. You fill up and get the slug of concentrated crap that is sitting on the bottom.

I know this because I was a fueling officer on a ship with helicopters and I had to draw samples in clear glass jars and let them "settle" over time to see what was possibly in the fuel. A good helicopter pilot usually asks to see these samples before each fuel up. Their life depends on receiving clean fuel.

If we found any evidence of water or sediment I would recirculate the fuel (JP5) through a filter and centrifuge until it was clean.

Does this make sense to you?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I believe it was Pierre Louis that posted or cited a typical fuel tank layout that made it clear that the delivery suction was distant from the low point and that the tank bottom had a low point.

As I recall, 2190TEP was hydraulic and turbine lube oil stored in heated settling tanks and periodically cycled through centrifugal separators, same as diesel fuel for the 1000 Hp/600 kW emergency diesel and shielding tank. No filters though, and I can't imagine filterable stuff getting through the separator. Ours spun the oil on top of a layer of water that rinsed away anything that made it across the oil/water boundary.

As to automotive diesel fuel filters, I changed my TDI's FF at each OCI and examined each one for water or discoloration, and never saw either. My diesel tractor may have the original FF ~30 years old flushed annually to drain the water and sediment.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Flyingman said:


> Blassen,
> 
> It is all about turnover and dilution. Diesel fuel comes in a tanker truck and all of the sediments, etc... will get dispersed in transit and during filling of the underground tank. Sediment already in the underground tank will get stirred up and all of this will slowly but eventually settle back down to the low point, probably close to where the pumps suck from.
> 
> ...


Thankyou Flyingman. Aufgeblassen you have a lot to learn. Reign in the snarky crap.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Doug Huffman said:


> I believe it was Pierre Louis that posted or cited a typical fuel tank layout that made it clear that the delivery suction was distant from the low point and that the tank bottom had a low point.
> 
> As I recall, 2190TEP was hydraulic and turbine lube oil stored in heated settling tanks and periodically cycled through centrifugal separators, same as diesel fuel for the 1000 Hp/600 kW emergency diesel and shielding tank. No filters though, and I can't imagine filterable stuff getting through the separator. Ours spun the oil on top of a layer of water that rinsed away anything that made it across the oil/water boundary.


Certainly the suction of the pump wont be at the absolute lowest point. They expect some water to collect and usually there is a small low point containment area that can be drained separately. But if they aren't properly maintaining these tanks (do you trust them?) the amount of water will go higher. But we are talking about both water and sediment and sludge plus the possibility of other types of growth inside these tanks.

The centrifuges uses a water seal as water is higher in density than fuel oil (most fuel oil, not all) and at high centrifugal velocity this gets amplified. This allows the sediment to travel outward against the centrifuge walls while the fuel passes over the water seal and out. But centrifuges fail and you can lose the water seal, either getting fuel in the water or water in the fuel.

I think we can all agree that it is very rare to get contaminated fuel these days. I don't think I have ever had it happen to me personally. They do have filters on the pumps at the gas stations and of course we have our installed filters as well.

I've attached a document from BP about fuel storage tanks that helps explain further what can happen long term.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Acceleration not velocity, and about 1000 G. Six inch radius at 3000 rpm is ~50,000 feet/second^2


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

"Acceleration" indeed.:thumbup:

Here is an article that at least shows the criticality fuel quality can have in the aviation world.

http://aviationweek.com/bca/refueling-discipline-crucial-pilots-and-fbos

I am not trying to say our vehicles are anything like this, but it is the same concept, hopefully our cars wont crash and burn due to bad fuel!:rofl:

I really don't worry about getting bad fuel but I am religious about filling up at well known locations. I do get a bit concerned when on the road, especially back roads, and am forced to fill up at stations where a John Deere tractor has just pulled out of.

If our cars had a way to install a Raycor Filter, I probably would try to put one on.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> Blassen,
> 
> Does this make sense to you?


Nope! Not at all. It all evens out. One could argue when it sits longer, the more crud goes to the VERY bottom, and the less you get. That is about as logical as your logic.

Beside, ALL fuel pumps have FILTERS so what gets past the filter is the same, whether slightly dirty, or VERY dirty. The only difference, is the station needs to change their filter that much more often, if very dirty.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

There are two attitude adjustments that I will recommend. One is how to think when one is innumerate or the problem is so poorly defined as to not be susceptible to logic; _The Science of Conjecture: Evidence and Probability Before Pascal_ by James Franklin, 3rd ed. JHU 2015. I would make the subtitle *Evidence, Probability and Proof*.

The second is Admiral Rickover on Responsibility, a placard of which hung in my briefing room: Responsibility is a unique concept. You may share it with others, but your portion is not diminished. You may delegate it, but it is still with you. If responsibility is rightfully yours, no evasion, or ignorance or passing the blame can shift the burden to someone else. Unless you can point your finger at the man who is responsible when something goes wrong, then you have never had anyone really responsible.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Aufgeblassen said:


> Nope! Not at all. It all evens out. One could argue when it sits longer, the more crud goes to the VERY bottom, and the less you get. That is about as logical as your logic.
> 
> Beside, ALL fuel pumps have FILTERS so what gets past the filter is the same, whether slightly dirty, or VERY dirty. The only difference, is the station needs to change their filter that much more often, if very dirty.


" don't confuse me with the facts cuz my mind's made up"
OJ Simpson juror


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Blassen,

Fuel filters are not all created equal. I doubt the filters on a gas station pump suction are nearly as efficient as those in our cars. They are usually there to catch the larger pieces of crud that may get into the tanks. And I doubt they remove water.

When you get a bad batch of fuel you usually know it because the fuel filters will plug up frequently. Hopefully you don't damage your fuel pumps or injectors. Then filters will collapse or break open allowing the dirty fuel to pass right through them.

I'll keep using the more popular fueling stops, thank you very much. It's worked for me so far.:thumbup:

Some further reading if you like: http://www.truckinginfo.com/article/story/2015/06/keep-it-clean-and-dry.aspx

http://www.thetruckersreport.com/tr...lessons-learned-from-dirty-diesel-fuel.84935/


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> Blassen,
> 
> Then filters will collapse or break open allowing the dirty fuel to pass right through them.


Not true. Fuel filters have return lines to the fuel tank, so excess fuel (fuel not needed) or fuel that cannot get thru filter (due to clogging) is harmlessly return to fuel tank.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Aufgeblassen said:


> Not true. Fuel filters have return lines to the fuel tank, so excess fuel (fuel not needed) or fuel that cannot get thru filter (due to clogging) is harmlessly return to fuel tank.


Then I guess I need to go back and get re-educated after 35 years working with Diesel Power Plants. :yikes:

If a filter collapses it will just allow the unfiltered liquid, air, etc... to pass right on through and into whatever it was supposed to be protecting.

Kindly explain how your filters work? A diagram would work.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> Then I guess I need to go back and get re-educated after 35 years working with Diesel Power Plants. :yikes:
> 
> If a filter collapses it will just allow the unfiltered liquid, air, etc... to pass right on through and into whatever it was supposed to be protecting.
> 
> Kindly explain how your filters work? A diagram would work.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Aufgeblassen said:


>


Blassen,

That "return" is for pressure regulation. It is bypassing fuel before the filter and sending the excess fuel back to the tank or pump suction, depending on the design.

Your fuel pump is delivering at 1oopsi and most likely at constant volume, and you want 60psi out of the filter so the excess fuel delivered by the pump is just ported back to the return line, prior to being filtered.

If the filter collapses unclean fuel is just going to continue right on through, which is the point I am trying to make here.

As the filter gets dirty pressure will of course build and the excess fuel sent back to the return, but if the filter collapses, no more restriction and the dirty fuel just goes right on through.

I'll look for a diagram that shows how that filter works internally.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

This might help explain how these work.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Usually the pressure is regulated back at the fuel pump.

I don't think our BMW Diesels have pressure regulated fuel filters, but I'm not intimate with mine.

I know you desire constant fuel pressure to your high pressure fuel pump under all load conditions. Thus they put in pressure regulators with return lines to bleed back the excess.

In your example it is integral with the filter.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Blassen,
> 
> That "return" is for pressure regulation. It is bypassing fuel before the filter and sending the excess fuel back to the tank or pump suction, depending on the design.
> 
> ...


Actually, the filter you show appears to be for a Corvette which is gas and that very well may be a vapor return line. Nothing to do with pressure regulation if that is the case. And in any case if the filter within were to collapse, you'd still have the same result of dirty fuel going to your engine, HPFP and injectors.

Just accept the reality.:rofl:


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> Blassen,
> 
> That "return" is for pressure regulation. It is bypassing fuel before the filter and sending the excess fuel back to the tank or pump suction, depending on the design.
> 
> ...


But they are designed to NOT collapse with a safety margin as filter clogs.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

LOL. Only those cheap BMW Euro-trash filters are built to collapse with no safety margin as the filter clogs.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

You will notice a reduction in power & therefore replace your FF long before it become highly clogged.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> ...
> I don't think our BMW Diesels have pressure regulated fuel filters, but I'm not intimate with mine.
> 
> I know you desire constant fuel pressure to your high pressure fuel pump under all load conditions. Thus they put in pressure regulators with return lines to bleed back the excess.


I just checked the ST810 and other background info on this subject.
There is a pressure relief valve integral with the electric fuel pump in the tank.
There is a pressure relief valve at the fuel rail that feeds the return line.

There is no return line near the fuel filter; the DDE (allegedly) checks the pressure at the fuel rail to detect a clogged filter.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

floydarogers said:


> I just checked the ST810 and other background info on this subject.
> There is a pressure relief valve integral with the electric fuel pump in the tank.
> There is a pressure relief valve at the fuel rail that feeds the return line.
> 
> There is no return line near the fuel filter; the DDE (allegedly) checks the pressure at the fuel rail to detect a clogged filter.


Hench, filter clogging will not cause filter media failure.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Aufgeblassen said:


> Hench, filter clogging will not cause filter media failure.


Ergo, no one has ever suffered a HPFP or Fuel Injector failure due to contaminated fuel and a collapsed fuel filter element!:tsk:

Because the filter could never possibly collapse and any one driving a car will most certainly realize their fuel filter is just dirty thus requires replacement. And they will most certainly know this because....they lost power.:dunno:

Rich.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Do these folks just make this stuff up.:dunno:

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...train-2010-up-201/fuel-filter-failure-297309/

http://www.peachparts.com/shopforum/tech-help/333817-oil-filter-failure-w124-photos.html


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

My water filters always came in pairs, first upstream a string wound one micron followed by a 10µ stacked disc edge type to catch any fibers from the string. I vaguely recall differential pressure gauges across the filter set but was more concerned with their performance measures.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is some more reading material.

So, to recap:

1. Fuel Filters have a recommended replacement interval.
2. That interval will vary with the quality of the fuel you receive. (You will probably have no idea of the quality of the fuel you receive so follow points 3 and 1!)
3. It is recommended to buy your fuel at reputable suppliers that would generally have a high turnover.
4. A dirty fuel filter will usually result in loss of power or erratic response from the engine. Perhaps an engine stall. You would most likely get some type of warning or CEL, but it may not be specific as to what is the problem. (in industrial applications they use a differential pressure gage, like a pool filter has, to indicate degree of blockage)
5. In extreme cases the fuel filter could collapse and result in unfiltered fuel going directly into your HPFP and Injectors, possibly damaging them. (i.e. don't buy cheap filters!)
6. Most of us will never experience a fuel quality problem, but some will.:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Doug Huffman said:


> My water filters always came in pairs, first upstream a string wound one micron followed by a 10µ stacked disc edge type to catch any fibers from the string. I vaguely recall differential pressure gauges across the filter set but was more concerned with their performance measures.


I have a triple set up water filtration. First is the sediment filter (spiral wound string) then a carbon filter (to remove chemical tastes, etc...) then my final filter before the drinking tap is a Franke Triflow ceramic filter (not sure what micron that is but by this point there is not much water pressure left!)

Like I said, if I thought I could fit a Raycor filter on my 335D I would consider doing so. At least you can visually see what is going on.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you very much for particularly the Caterpillar filter document. Quite coincidentally I had been considering adding a disc of 100 gram filter paper to my DEF addition funnel precisely so that I could assure myself of the cleanliness of generic fluid.

For years I have made coffee with Chemex brand products for the precise control of the product they allow. http://www.chemexcoffeemaker.com/. I have a large supply of their 100 gram filter paper.

Another filter story. I used to shoot a lot and appreciated a Hoppes non-woven nylon patch product. Then it was discontinued, so I tracked it down to a ventilation air filter manufacturer. Verifying my evaluation, I requested a sample of their product and they sent a sample roll one yard wide by sixty yards long. I cut a lifetime supply of patches and wondered what in the world I could do with so much media. I gave the excess to a friend that hand makes custom paper from exotic materials.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

My plants polished water with zeolite water conditioners, known in the civilian world as 'softeners'. Mine used H-OH loaded resin so that whatever ion was exchanged, only water came out. But I was familiar with the chemistry and operation of a zeolite resin column.

Then I moved here to my Island paradise to find that my PO had bypassed his water softener after years of faithfully recording its regenerating salt consumption. I could see the salt use decreasing, but never could tell why he bypassed it with our very hard deep well water. So I restored it to proper function, rebuilt the little valve body and replaced the resin and its retention elements. The resin beads in our faucet aerators was that clue.

Then I got a 800 liter hot tub that needs the hard water, for its final filter I have a hose end charcoal filter supposedly rated for 50,000 gallons. It's slow but effective. The hot tub recirculation filters go in the dish washer.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Talk about shifting the topic.:tsk:

I guess we're done here!


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

Flyingman said:


> Talk about shifting the topic.:tsk:
> 
> I guess we're done here!


 :bigpimp::bigpimp::bigpimp:


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> I have a triple set up water filtration. First is the sediment filter (spiral wound string) then a carbon filter (to remove chemical tastes, etc...) then my final filter before the drinking tap is a Franke Triflow ceramic filter (not sure what micron that is but by this point there is not much water pressure left!)
> 
> Like I said, if I thought I could fit a Raycor filter on my 335D I would consider doing so. At least you can visually see what is going on.


Wow, that's a lot of filters for what reason? Do you have big chunks of stuff in your water system or something? Why would you put the ceramic filter after the carbon filter?


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Doug Huffman said:


> Quite coincidentally I had been considering adding a disc of 100 gram filter paper to my DEF addition funnel precisely so that I could assure myself of the cleanliness of generic fluid.


How does the chemex filter ensure the cleanliness of your generic DEF? is there dirty DEF out there?


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

imtjm said:


> Wow, that's a lot of filters for what reason? Do you have big chunks of stuff in your water system or something? Why would you put the ceramic filter after the carbon filter?


I use a reverse osmosis system for my drinking water. Its the only way to go.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

totitan said:


> I use a reverse osmosis system for my drinking water. Its the only way to go.


I'm sure fresh spring water is much better.


----------

